# logo.jpg vektorisieren und in Logo.cdr umwandeln



## if_85 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Logo, welches in eine Vektorgrafik umgewandelt werden muss,
da ich dieses Logo auf einen Trainingsanzug beflockt wird.

Ich habe Corel Draw 11 aber überhaupt keine Kenntnisse. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ich schicke das Logo mit, damit ihr euch das Logo besser vorstellen könnt.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ein wenig klein zum vektorisieren, meinst Du nicht?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## if_85 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Markus,

ja kann schon sein, aber ich bin ja totaler Anfänger und hab keine Ahnung wie groß die 
.jpg Datei sein muss.

Kann ich dieses Bild dann überhaupt vektorisieren?

Grüße Stefan


----------



## ink (10. Januar 2008)

Bei nem größerem Bild sollte das recht einfach sein, ist nur s/w.
Mit diesem Link solltest du erstmal klar kommen.
Dann kannst du ja mal n Auge auf diverse Tutorials für Corel werfen.

http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/
Kannst das .jpg hochladen, vektorisieren lassen und als .eps wieder runterladen.
Dieses kannst du mit Corel öffnen und als .cdr abspeichern

Oder schaust dir Corel Trace an (müsste mitgeliefert sein), ist das selbe in Grün 

Peez

edit: Hier ist noch ein Link für Anfänger Tuts
Link


----------



## Roman-studios (12. Januar 2008)

Echt das Bild ist zu klein zum vektoriesiren...


----------

